# ¿Como fue que te enteraste, que te apasionaría la Electrónica?



## neeomora (Nov 18, 2011)

De muy peque, 5 años de edad, se me regalo un Radio am de esos de bolsillo (rojo).
Uno de esos días, me atraviesa una pregunta en mi chayote. ¿como es que cabe un señor ahí adentro y no deja de hablar?
Para esto mi padre, muy frecuente desarmaba su motocicleta... y viendo, medio aprendí para que eran las herramientas, y que tomo un desarmador y me escondo para terminar quitandole la tapa trasera al desprotegido radio. Mi desilucion fue mayor cuando vi que no había nadie, entonces me seguí con lo "botecitos" -aquí debe de estar- me decía al momento que "despelucaba" parte por parte y pieza por pieza de ese aparato. Le siguieron, carritos eléctricos, una grabadora Sanyo, una tv portland b/n, etc...y de ahí hasta la fecha todavía desarmo, con la variante que, ahora construyo. Les mando un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Nov 19, 2011)

bueno yo me di cuenta cuando tenia 7 años a mi abuela se le avia echado a perde su radio am no se escuchaba bien yo como tenia a mi alcance un destornillador procedi a desarmarlo como no sabia nada de electronica fuy para que un tecnico a preguntarle y este me dijo que a la antena le faltava tierra yo agarre  un pote con tierra y le meti un cable pegado a la antena y nada de nada  jejeje que innorancia luego le siguio un un nintendo, un secador de pelo, una muñeca de mi hermana, hasta que me decidi a estudiar esta ciencia tan  maravillosa. que linda es la electronica saludos desde venezuela


----------



## sabi (Nov 19, 2011)

De muy pequeño me fascinaban los objetos que se movían de forma automática y me preguntaba si podía hacer un objeto que se mueva a mis necesidades.A partir de esas ideas, nace mi interés en la electrónica y sus infinitas aplicaciones.


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 19, 2011)

De muy chico me gustó la electricidad. Y luego la radio. Cerca de los 10 años construí mi primer radio a galena. La galena la fabriqué yo con azufre y plomo. Y despues seguí. Hasta ahora sigo trabajando en ello con mis 83 años....En el medio fabriqué radios, amplificadores, trasmisores, aparatos de electromedicina, fotocolorímetros para análisis químicos, conductímetros para medir la conductividad del agua, campanarios electrónicos para Iglesias y muchos otros aparatos comerciales y experimentales.
Mucho esfuerzo, trabajo y estudio. Pero eso fué mi hobby y nunca lo tomé como un trabajo.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Nov 19, 2011)

Por mi parte fue influencia de mi padre, el reparaba aparatos electronicos cuando en una ocasion me regalo unas pilas con unos cables soldados a un led cuando las juntaba el led obviamente encendia y recuerdo que jugaba horas con eso, con el tiempo me permitio soldar y armar mis propias locuras  , tenia entonces 8 años, fue cuando me di cuenta que nunca me apartaria de este mundo, y hasta la fecha sigo en eso jajaja saludos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Nov 19, 2011)

algo similar me paso a mi y la gente me decia " el cientifico " otros me decian bujia lo que es raro xq yo no era mecanico


----------



## neeomora (Nov 20, 2011)

adjcp dijo:


> algo similar me paso a mi y la gente me decia " el cientifico " otros me decian bujia lo que es raro xq yo no era mecanico



jajja, si, se me olvidaban los apodos, a mi me decían el manosdeestomago!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Nov 20, 2011)

jajaja y eso porque mi amigo neeomora tus manos digerian lo que tocaban?


----------



## neeomora (Nov 20, 2011)

adjcp dijo:


> jajaja y eso porque mi amigo neeomora tus manos digerian lo que tocaban?



Si, me decían que todo lo que tocaba lo hacia Kk.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Nov 20, 2011)

jajaja  yo lo nico que volvi kk fue un secador de pelo de una becina tenia todos los cables despegados y yo con 8 añitos pegue todos los cables como me parecio que ivan mi solpresa fue un short circuit


----------



## rubendario2779 (Nov 20, 2011)

A mi me intereso la electrónica de niño, tenía unos 7 años cuando era el mundial de México 86, la recepción de televisión donde yo vivía era bastante mala, de ahí que teníamos que hacer "hazañas" para captar la señal que era bastante ruidosa, por esos tiempos teníamos una antena con una Yagui, en un palo de unos 12 metros, aca les decimos "caña guadúa", en fin desde ahí me interesó la recepción de señales, me gustaban ver las antenas, y hacía otras de manera empirica, recuerdo que cuando tuve unos 15 años me fabrique sin saber una antena que me receptaban estaciones FM de Quito, yo vivo en Ibarra. De ahí que quise estudiar telecomunicaciones, por hoy me estoy decicando a las comunicaciones inalámbricas, pero quiero volver a mi amada electrónica.


----------



## mauriciolorant (Nov 30, 2011)

chavos tengo problema con un examen de electrónica... podrida alguno ayudarme a resolverlo ...  este es mi mail alguien que me contacte


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Dic 5, 2011)

de que trata el examen


----------



## mauriciolorant (Dic 5, 2011)

son unos circuitos te los puedo envias a ver si me puedes ayudar a resolverlo gracias.. cual es tu email amigo


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Dic 6, 2011)

dale a ver que hago por ti


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 6, 2011)

yo comenze cuando mi padre tenia una dvd que ya no servia, ya lo hiba a tirar, y mientras veia que mas tiraba yo le dije que me lo regalara para ver que traia adentro, cuando lo desarme, vi tantas cosas que pense "como pueden hacer estas simples piezas, que uno vea peliculas, escuche musica, etc" asi que lo guarde para seguirlo biendo, comenze a investigar en la red, encontre este foro, no me pude registrar, despues investigue mas, luego pude entrar y ahora aprendo de lo que leo en internet y en este foro 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## 0110110h (Dic 6, 2011)

Que interesante, yo diría que en el 95% de los casos el gusto por la electrónica comenzó desde muy pequeño, también ese es mi caso.
Nunca un juguete a pilas me duro mas de uno o dos meses sin desarmarlo, aunque no entendía nada de nada, me quedaba ratos mirando esas plaquetas que parecían ciudades pequeñitas y en todo ese desorden veía algo que me parecía lindo. 
Los que mas me llamaban la atención eran los pequeños transistores bipolares que no entendía por que "#$%&#$%& tenían 3 patas si solo existía un + y un - por lo tanto en mi mundo lo único que funcionaba y tenia sentido eran los focos, los motorcitos y las pilas jajajajaja cuanto aprendí desde entonces......


----------



## Rony David Carias Vidal (Dic 6, 2011)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaa tanto tiempo de eso, no lo recuerdo muy bien pero al parecer fue cerca de los 5 o 6 años, cuando por primera vez vi una radiograbadora que se cayo y se quebro... en esos tiempos quede sorprendido al ver tantas cosas y como dijo 0110110h tambien me imaginaba que eran como ciudades y pense: Que monton de baterias pequeñitas!!! (claro ahora se que eran capacitores jejeje) y bueno desde ahi me empezaron a fascinar los motores de los juguetes, las lucecitas y bueno para mi era mas divertido tomar un motorsito de un carrito de jugueta y ponerle una bateria de 1.5 voltios y andar todo el dia jugando con el que jugar con el mismo carro armado jejeejejej!! por cierto empeze a estudiar electronica cuando tenia 14 años pero desde los 12 me empezaron a fascinar mas estas cosas sobre todo lo relacionado con la generacion de electridad , pues heme aki, ahora con 19 años, 5 han pasado desde que empeze, y sigo aprendiendo !!!! y mi pasion ahora EL AUDIO Y LA COMPUTACION!!


----------



## neeomora (Dic 7, 2011)

0110110h dijo:


> Que interesante, yo diría que en el 95% de los casos el gusto por la electrónica comenzó desde muy pequeño, también ese es mi caso.
> Nunca un juguete a pilas me duro mas de uno o dos meses sin desarmarlo, aunque no entendía nada de nada, me quedaba ratos mirando esas plaquetas que parecían ciudades pequeñitas y en todo ese desorden veía algo que me parecía lindo.
> Los que mas me llamaban la atención eran los pequeños transistores bipolares que no entendía por que "#$%&#$%& tenían 3 patas si solo existía un + y un - por lo tanto en mi mundo lo único que funcionaba y tenia sentido eran los focos, los motorcitos y las pilas jajajajaja cuanto aprendí desde entonces......



Holaaa! 0110110h. Crees que todavia de repente juego con los transistores a que son gente de otro "mundo" y no se diga con los tubos o bulbos, aún tengo uno roto colgado en mi pared de esos de salida de horizontal de una tv Admiral que por cierto se ve genial...! No se... pero creo que nunca se deja de ser un niño con todo aquello que te apasiona. Saludos


----------



## Mac73 (Dic 7, 2011)

...juguete electronico que me regalaban terminaba desarmado...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Dic 8, 2011)

yo diria que un 100% de los casos empiesan desde niños, porque nadie estudia electronica por nesecidad solo por amor


----------

